# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Goed dat een patiënt zijn/haar huisarts beoordeelt op een website

## Leontien

> Patiënten kunnen op zorgkaartnederland.nl voortaan laten weten wat ze van hun huisarts, tandarts, ziekenhuis en fysiotherapeut vinden. 
> 
> De website is een initiatief van de Nederlandse Patiënten Consumenten Federatie en uitgeverij Bohn Stafleu van Loghum en wordt ondersteund door zorgverzekeraar Zilveren Kruis Achmea.
> 
> Ruim 85 duizend zorgverleners en -instellingen staan inmiddels met hun gegevens op de site. De bezoeker kan zoeken op de naam van de zorgverlener, op organisatie, zoals huisartsenpraktijk en op beroep, zoals tandarts. 
> 
> Bron: nu.nl


Op MediCity hebben we ook een rubriek Ervaringen met zorginstellingen. De website zorgkaartnederland.nl heeft het veel breder opgesteld. Zo hebben ze ook bijvoorbeeld dat huisartsen en tandartsen kunnen worden beoordeelt. 

Wat vind jij ervan? Vind je het een verbetering van de zorg of denk je dat het meer een klaagmuur gaat worden. Dat zelfs de mensen in de zorg ten onrechte nadelig worden neergezet. Of dat je juist beter een keuze kan gaan maken.

*Goed dat een patiënt zijn/haar huisarts beoordeelt op een website*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## mic

> Op MediCity hebben we ook een rubriek Ervaringen met zorginstellingen. De website zorgkaartnederland.nl heeft het veel breder opgesteld. Zo hebben ze ook bijvoorbeeld dat huisartsen en tandartsen kunnen worden beoordeelt. 
> 
> Wat vind jij ervan? Vind je het een verbetering van de zorg of denk je dat het meer een klaagmuur gaat worden. Dat zelfs de mensen in de zorg ten onrechte nadelig worden neergezet. Of dat je juist beter een keuze kan gaan maken.
> 
> *Goed dat een patiënt zijn/haar huisarts beoordeelt op een website*
> 
> Geef hieonder je mening!


Ik vind dat heel terecht, zo zal een arts eens nadenken alvorens iets te doen.
Mic.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik kan dit idee alleen maar toejuichen...

Zo kan men voor zichzelf uitmaken of een bepaalde arts of instelling voor hem/haar geschikt is en gaan de artsen idd wel wat beter nadenken (hoop ik) ...
Er blijven natuurlijk altijd 'hopeloze gevallen'...

----------


## riakarnas

ik vind dat zeer goed zou ook in belgie moeten kunnen

----------


## Agnes574

Idd, dit zou ook in België ingevoerd moeten worden!!

----------


## albertus

Dit is echt dringend nodig!

Op deze manier komen misschien heel veel artsen tevoorschijn die een slechte (cijfer) krijgen en die dus hoognodig bijgeschoold moeten worden.
Aan de andere kant worden goede artsen eindelijk eens in het zonnetje gezet!

----------


## dotito

Ik vind persoonlijk ook een heel goed idee,en zoals er al een paar dat aanhalen dat dat ook in Belgie zou moeten kunnen!

----------


## meneereddie

Op zich wel een goed idee, zolang er een mening wordt gegeven, of beoordeeld wordt, en niet veroordeeld, of bevooroordeeld wordt...

Er is het EPD, dus een E(H)AD zou op z'n plaats zijn.

Electronisch Patienten Dossier

Electronisch (Huis) Artsen Dossier

----------


## albertus

Beste meneereddie,

In 1 woord samengevat..........KLASSE.........
Een E(H)AD zou echt een uitkomst zijn en is ook uitvoerbaar.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik hoop dat dit soort sites ervoor zorgen dat de kwaliteit van zorg verbeterd!
Kiesbeter.nl, independer.nl, zoekdokter.nl en soortgelijke forums/sites waar patiënten hun ervaringen over doktoren, tandartsen en andere medici kwijt kunnen hebben in mijn beleving er nog niet echt voor gezorgd dat er verbetering is opgetreden in 'slechtere' praktijken, maarja misschien is daar heel veel tijd en geduld voor nodig...

----------


## sjamanka

> Ik vind dat heel terecht, zo zal een arts eens nadenken alvorens iets te doen.
> Mic.


Goed, zal veel narigheid voorkomen!

----------

